# VMware



## pvbrowser (20 September 2007)

Mit XP in VMware habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ist jemanden bekannt, ob irgend eine Software NICHT unter VMware läuft ?
(Siemens ...)


----------



## Ruud (20 September 2007)

*VM-Ware und Siemens*

Hallo,

Siemens lauft gut mit VM-ware
aber wenn mann een CP 5512 (pcmcia koomunikation fur MPI/Profibus) hat dan kann man diese karte nicht mehr benutzen . VM-Ware unterstutzt diese hardware nicht.
Die ganze netzwerk protokollen von Siemens funktionieren OK.

Um doch eine MPI verbindung zu haben benutze ich jetzt eine USB adapter.

Wenn es fehler in die tekst gibt, kommt es dadurch das ich ein Niederlander bin!


----------

